# Jonathan Vaughters cries like a baby...



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...t-quite-as-noble-as-he-could-have-been_101866

what a jackass.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

lastchild said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...t-quite-as-noble-as-he-could-have-been_101866
> 
> what a jackass.


Thanks for that astute and objective observation!


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

the observation is as astute as it needs to be.
the video speaks for itself.
he transcends self parody.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't seem to like him and I'm not even really sure why.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

cuz he's an arrogant jackass maybe?

mere days from the anniversary of John Lennon's death, JV get a taste of Instant Karma.

"Christian was our leader all along"

Ha Ha...yeah right.
What, the Tour of South Central?


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

He said what he needed to say to the media. When you lose a star you don't say we're going to suck without him, you say we have someone that can pick up where he left off. 
But I do concur, JV is kind of a jackass


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*nothing wrong with that interview...*

I didn't see Vaughters coming off as a jackass. So he isn't a media master and not very charismatic.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

lastchild said:


> cuz he's an arrogant jackass maybe?
> 
> mere days from the anniversary of John Lennon's death, JV get a taste of Instant Karma.
> 
> ...


If you think about it, christian WAS the leader all along. He was the leader in every race until he broke his back. And, as I recall, he wore the "1" number designation of team leader at the tour.

Very often, the actual "leader" is not the strongest on the road.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Am I missing something? I read the article and watched the little video, and I didn't see anything that looked like Vaughters was whining or acting poorly. Millar's quote about Wiggins not acting "noble" seems to be a little whiny, but nothing Vaughters is recorded as saying was even remotely so.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

lastchild said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...t-quite-as-noble-as-he-could-have-been_101866
> 
> what a jackass.


Not sure where you got the crying from. He said he was disappointed, which Im sure he is.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

millar is just pissed that $ky dont want him

vaughters seemed fine with it all, that's business


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

lastchild said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...t-quite-as-noble-as-he-could-have-been_101866
> 
> what a jackass.


You're projecting more than a little.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

pretender said:


> You're projecting more than a little.



Maybe...but what good is the _Pro Cycling_ forum without a little projection.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

CVV would've been the GC leader for 2010 TDF regardless?????
He is bitter alright....though it's understandable.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

cpark said:


> CVV would've been the GC leader for 2010 TDF regardless?????
> He is bitter alright....though it's understandable.


No chance Wiggins re-creates his performance of this past tour. Just not going to happen. The stars all aligned perfectly for that ride, including VdV injuring himself so that Wiggins wouldn't have to work for anyone else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't see any reason Wiggins can't continue to ride like that. He's had a world class engine for years, if his weight stays where it was he'll be fine.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> No chance Wiggins re-creates his performance of this past tour. Just not going to happen. The stars all aligned perfectly for that ride, including VdV injuring himself so that Wiggins wouldn't have to work for anyone else.



I don't have a crytal ball so, I can't predict what will happen in 2010 TDF.
With that said, if he keeps his weight down, his power/lb and VO2 max say he will be competitive.
And one more thing, CVV needs to stay upright if he has any chance to be competitive....
There are/were many strong riders in the tour and some just have hard time keeping the rubber side up.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cpark said:


> I don't have a crytal ball so, I can't predict what will happen in 2010 TDF.
> With that said, if he keeps his weight down, his power/lb and VO2 max say he will be competitive.
> And one more thing, CVV needs to stay upright if he has any chance to be competitive....
> There are/were many strong riders in the tour and some just have hard time keeping the rubber side up.


I think CVV is alright, but I chalk his season and Horner's season up to bad luck, being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Based on what I saw, wrong place at the wrong time, which can happen to anyone.

In regards to the Vaughters debate, I'd be a tad annoyed with my #1 breaking contract. I saw a recent article how the amount of contracts being broken might cause some UCI interventions. Most of the time, I regard UCI as excessive and strict, but this is probably the first time I kind of see their point.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

kytyree said:


> I don't see any reason Wiggins can't continue to ride like that. He's had a world class engine for years, if his weight stays where it was he'll be fine.


 BW has admitted that he's overweight now and will be looking once again to the Giro to shed those kilo's before the Tour. But I agree, especially with the confidence that he gained in 2009, that he should be able to hang with the contenders.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

lastchild said:


> Maybe...but what good is the _Pro Cycling_ forum without a little projection.


Don't f**k with the Jesus.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

cpark said:


> CVV would've been the GC leader for 2010 TDF regardless?????
> He is bitter alright....though it's understandable.


Bitter and stupid and arrogant enough to believe we for a second would buy that line. After pushing aside CVV for Wiggins and his very public courting of Conty, now he is trying to pretend none of that happened. 

A second tier program director who ran is mouth way beyond his results- it was mildly cute when they were the scappy underdogs, not so much when they are the big budget underachievers.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

lastchild said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...t-quite-as-noble-as-he-could-have-been_101866
> 
> what a jackass.


that's actually about as reasonable/composed as Vaughters has ever been. What he says about Wiggins professionally also seems right - no way he's going to improve his 2009 finish.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Bitter and stupid and arrogant enough to believe we for a second would buy that line. After pushing aside CVV for Wiggins and his very public courting of Conty, now he is trying to pretend none of that happened.
> 
> A second tier program director who ran is mouth way beyond his results- it was mildly cute when they were the scappy underdogs, not so much when they are the big budget underachievers.


+1 baby
...nobody F##ks with the Jesus!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> Am I missing something? I read the article and watched the little video, and I didn't see anything that looked like Vaughters was whining or acting poorly. Millar's quote about Wiggins not acting "noble" seems to be a little whiny, but nothing Vaughters is recorded as saying was even remotely so.


I agree. Although it appears some people have their minds in a bag. Reminds me of liberals.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Bitter and stupid and arrogant enough to believe we for a second would buy that line. After pushing aside CVV for Wiggins and his very public courting of Conty, now he is trying to pretend none of that happened.


Vaughters going after Conti...I'll give you that one. 'Course, who wouldn't go after the top rider who appeared up for grabs? But the way it appeared to me, CVV wasn't tossed aside for Wiggins. CVV started out the Tour as the undisputed GC guy for the team. But his recent injury prevented him from doing as well as he hoped. As Wiggins demonstrated that he, surprisingly, had what it took, they shifted the GC role to Wiggins. And at least from the interviews I read at the time, CVV appeared perfectly fine working for Wiggins. Though it may have made it awkward next year if Wiggins was able to repeat the performance, since it sounded like Vaughters expected CVV to be leader next year. I can understand why Wiggins would want to leave where he could be the leader of the team...and I'm sure a British team is quite appealing.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

lastchild said:


> *Jonathan Vaughters cries like a baby*


ever though of a career in the press?


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems like a number of the old US Postal team are whiners.........


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

where is he whining in that interview - sounds pretty honest about it - distinguishes his personal reaction (disappointed) vs. his professional reaction. Are you guys forgetting that CVV broke his back last year so obviously wasn't in top form at the Tour. I'd be willing to bet a case of beer CVV will finish higher than Wiggins at the tour next year....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Jwiffle said:


> Vaughters going after Conti...I'll give you that one. 'Course, who wouldn't go after the top rider who appeared up for grabs? But the way it appeared to me, CVV wasn't tossed aside for Wiggins. CVV started out the Tour as the undisputed GC guy for the team. But his recent injury prevented him from doing as well as he hoped. As Wiggins demonstrated that he, surprisingly, had what it took, they shifted the GC role to Wiggins. And at least from the interviews I read at the time, CVV appeared perfectly fine working for Wiggins. Though it may have made it awkward next year if Wiggins was able to repeat the performance, since it sounded like Vaughters expected CVV to be leader next year. I can understand why Wiggins would want to leave where he could be the leader of the team...and I'm sure a British team is quite appealing.


I like CVV- think he and DZ are fun to root for. But nobody on that team thought anyone but Wiggins was going to be the GC guy. Either Wiggins or Conty were his guys- he made that clear.

CVV played the perfect teammate- he wasn't the issue. The concern with CVV is that he only did it one year, the year with the weakest winner in the last 15-20 TdF's. In a "good" year it seems unlikely he would even break into the top 5.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems like all of the LA worshippers ar piling on JV. I don't blame JV for sounding a little peeved. All tour long all you would here from Brad was how much he loved it Garmin, and he is so much happier there than at Columbia. Garmin and JV made a smart move in giving Brad the freedom to develop and perform. I don't think Columbia would have offered the same opportunity.

It's not like Garmin didn't reap some benefits from the gamble. Wiggo replicated CVV's effort. But I have come to the realization that nobody should ever believe a word uttered from Wiggo's mouth.

CVV raced the Tour last year not long after breaking a bunch of bones in Italy. He was hardly in peak condition. He basically had to ride the Tour de Suiss to get back into form. At the tail end of May and early June he couldn't ride for more than 30-40 miles because of the injuries. 

I thought this season's route favored a guy like Wiggo. The TT's definitely helped bigtime. Next year is a different story. I don't see CVV or Wiggo placing any better than sixth.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Also, I don't blame JV for going after Contador one bit. He wants to deliver a win for his sponsors. Wiggo isn't going to win the TdF. 

Wiggo didn't want to be there. Garmin doesn't want a guy that doesn't want to be there. Sky has to write a big check to get Wiggo. Garmin comes out ahead.


----------



## hoogerland (Sep 18, 2009)

bas said:


> I agree. Although it appears some people have their minds in a bag. Reminds me of liberals.



Why don't you take this crap to the Politics Forum Hannity? Nobody cares here.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

But now Garmin has Matt Wilson so that plugs the Wiggio gap.


----------



## Eschelon (Jan 29, 2004)

bas said:


> I agree. Although it appears some people have their minds in a bag. Reminds me of liberals.


Me too. Reminds me of Right Wing Fox Network watching nuts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

DZfan14 said:


> Also, I don't blame JV for going after Contador one bit. He wants to deliver a win for his sponsors. Wiggo isn't going to win the TdF.
> 
> Wiggo didn't want to be there. Garmin doesn't want a guy that doesn't want to be there. Sky has to write a big check to get Wiggo. Garmin comes out ahead.



Whatever price they paid for Wiggo as long as Rupert Murdoch is around they can afford it.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Come on. Don't you guys know what really went on?

http://nyvelocity.com/content/toto/2009/toto-turns-161


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sherpa23 said:


> Come on. Don't you guys know what really went on?
> 
> http://nyvelocity.com/content/toto/2009/toto-turns-161


For some reason I can't put my finger on, that website really irritates me.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Sherpa23 said:


> Come on. Don't you guys know what really went on?
> 
> http://nyvelocity.com/content/toto/2009/toto-turns-161


Thats priceless - Im sure JV got a solid laugh out of that.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> For some reason I can't put my finger on, that website really irritates me.


Well it truly sucks reason jumps out at me.


----------

